# peacock ID please



## Jimmer12 (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought this guy last boxing day as a tiny little juvenile just showing a hint of colour. It was advertised as a red shoulder peacock. I don't think it is now that it's fully coloured. What do you all say?








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

One of the aquarium strain "Red Peacocks". "Rubescens" or whatever, not sure the common names have much meaning anymore.


----------



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

It's either a German Red or a Ruby Red. It's often hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Jimmer12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks. I was thinking possibly a german red as it was coloring up and really wasn't looking like a red shoulder. Now that said I also have a juvenile eureka red jake in the tank. Are they going to be too similar long term and give me problems?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Jimmer12 said:


> Thanks. I was thinking possibly a german red as it was coloring up and really wasn't looking like a red shoulder. Now that said I also have a juvenile eureka red jake in the tank. Are they going to be too similar long term and give me problems?


The Eureka Red Jake May Give You Problems Regardless - The Can Be Pretty Feisty, As Far As Peacocks Are Concerned. But Yes, There Is Certainly The Potential For Conflict Between This One And The Eureka. It Will Be Interesting To See If The Eureka Colors Up With This One In There, But They're Confident So I Suppose It Will.


----------

